# norfolk reptile show



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

does anyone know if you buy anything from there will i need my own tubs to bring the leo's back or will the seller have small tubs to bring them back in ???


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

99% of the time they are sold in tubs they are displayed in the seller will provide you with a tub i know this is true for leopard geckos but having never sold or bought other species at a show i cant comment on those.


----------



## RST (Jan 23, 2008)

i brought some leo's before from there and they gave me a tub


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

yellrat said:


> 99% of the time they are sold in tubs they are displayed in the seller will provide you with a tub i know this is true for leopard geckos but having never sold or bought other species at a show i cant comment on those.





RST said:


> i brought some leo's before from there and they gave me a tub


ok thanks


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

just 15 days to go to the Eastern regions biggest reptile extravaganza


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the final countdown with just 6 days to go to show day.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas what to expect there? what might be on offer and the sort of prices to expect for stuff you cant get hold of easily? ie; how much cash do I bring? and will anyone take plastic? 

Thanks in advance
Darryl


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

GeckoD said:


> Does anyone have any ideas what to expect there? what might be on offer and the sort of prices to expect for stuff you cant get hold of easily? ie; how much cash do I bring? and will anyone take plastic?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Darryl


Hi Darryl,
There will be a good diversity of animals there and you had better bring cash instead of plastic as it is a private breeders meeting and the people selling animals are not businesses .
Cheers Carl


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

GeckoD said:


> Does anyone have any ideas what to expect there? what might be on offer and the sort of prices to expect for stuff you cant get hold of easily? ie; how much cash do I bring? and will anyone take plastic?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Darryl


We are still receiving table bookings with just 5 days to go and are expecting sellers to have a good range of animals and goods available. Best try and get there early so your at the front of the queue.:welcome:


----------

